# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Node.js >  راه اندازی Node در هارست Plesk

## fakhravari

با سلام
دوستان راه نمایی می کنند.

کدی که در Visual Studio Code هست را چطوری ببری به هاست

----------


## fakhravari

ابتدا باید پوشه پروژه zip کنید  و در هاست unzip کنید و بعد از طریق پنل node js  دایرکتوری روی این پوشه تنظیم کنید.

----------


## reza_web

سلام
من یه هاست پلسک گرفته ام که nodejs  روی آن نصب است حالا می خواهم پروژه انگولار را روی آن بارگذاری نمایم
لطفا راهنمایی کنید
اولا باید کل پوشه پروژه را آپلود کنم؟؟ حداقل حجم پروژه انگولار 200 مگ شده است!!!
جایی خواندم که نوشته بود باید پوشه dist را اپلود کرد

----------


## mohsennv

> سلام
> من یه هاست پلسک گرفته ام که nodejs  روی آن نصب است حالا می خواهم پروژه انگولار را روی آن بارگذاری نمایم
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید
> اولا باید کل پوشه پروژه را آپلود کنم؟؟ حداقل حجم پروژه انگولار 200 مگ شده است!!!
> جایی خواندم که نوشته بود باید پوشه dist را اپلود کرد


سلام دوست عزیز باید اول پروژه بیلد کنید وسپس پوشه dist که بعد از بیلد ساخته میشه روی سرور آپلود کنید

https://www.novinkhane.com

----------

